# Raw.



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am considering feeding Poppy a raw diet. I really don't like the idea of touching them after they've eaten meat, as I'm vegetarian, but I've read so many benefits. My Staffy girl was raw fed, but she lost a lot of weight, so I fed her raw in the morning, and Orijen kibble in the evening. This seemed good, and she loved her chicken wings, but swallowed them whole. Poppy is so small that I can't even imagine feeding her a chicken wing! Don't they get covered in chicken goo?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Eh, not really. If mine are fed a bony meal that takes a while to eat, they usually lick themselves clean after (like cats, lol). If it is a meat only meal, I feed it to them cut up in a bowl and it makes no mess.


----------



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, my Staffy had food from this company Real, Raw, Organic Dog Food Supplier - Useful links but I liked to feed her a chicken wing a couple of times a week to help keep her teeth clean. Some chicken wings would be the same size as her lol!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

When mine get a chicken wing, I cut each wing up into 1/3's and they each get a piece. So yeah, a whole wing would be too much!


----------



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, it will be hard to cut a frozen chicken wing up. It's ok if you have 3 dogs, but if I thaw out a wing and she can only eat a third, I'll be wasting it. Unless I buy the wings from a supermarket fridge instead of the dog food company.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would just buy the meat from the store.. It is cheaper and you can cut it up while it is thawed. Just put the unused portion in a baggy and stick it in the freezer.


----------



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you, I think I'll try that. A third of a wing would be a meal for her. I usually feed her 20g of kibble 3 times a day, so not a lot. She's so tiny, but sure she'd love to try chicken wing, as my other dog really loved them!


----------



## rickyandrebecca (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello, I am a vegan and Ive been looking into weight loss food for my dog. RAW diet was recommended. Anyone able to give me some further information on it?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

There's a TON of info and links on raw feeding. There's a whole forum here under the nutrition tab. Or you can google prey model raw and get even more info. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/49576-you-considering-raw-diet.html


----------

